# St Barts Forums > Storm Tracker >  >  Danny

## PIRATE40

Tropical storm Danny formed a little while ago. Let's hope it brings just a heavy rain event, which is much needed.....

----------


## JEK

https://www.sbhonline.com/forums/thr...208#post930208

----------


## Rosita

of course.... only rain

----------


## amyb

Yes, rain on the gardens and to put water in the cisterns.

----------


## stbartshopper

We have been watching it and hope all will be ok- yes just water in the cisterns and cool breezes.

----------


## GramChop

Yes...praying for ONLY rain!

----------


## Rosita

merci sis :Star:

----------


## BBT

Now a tropical storm. Thank you Saharan sand.

----------

